# MKII Chronograph



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just a thought....Who else here would like to see a MkII chronograph of some sort? 

Obviously the first concern is whether or not Bill would be up for such a project. Given the current number of projects on his plate this would likely be a few years off. The second issue would be securing enough valjoux 7750 (or whatever) movements. There are alternatives to this movement if ETA won't deal. Sellita makes the SW500 and Soprod makes a chronograph complication of the A10. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Many years ago, when I'd just stepped into the wonderful world of MKII, Bill asked us here for input re. a new model. I suggested a chrono like the all famous one register Aquastar with the grey dial. (The outcome of the input sessie was the Kingston, btw).

Anyway, I still fancy a 21st century interpretation of the Aquastar!

Menno

This is the one: 









A little larger than the original, a little thicker, perhaps. The 20mm lugs are great though.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

I have already thought about it. Needs the ETA 2894 so it can have a 3-6-9 chronograph layout like the Daytona.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like to see a heur Monaco homage.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Plat0 said:


> I would like to see a heur Monaco homage.


agreed


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

@curt941: Yeah I've been thinking about a Daytona-ish watch as well, but wouldn't it be nice to do something that's not echoing a Rolex from days past?

@Plat0: great idea, but personally, I'm not a fan of a square watch! On the other hand... something like this...
BOOM!!!







(Pic from OnTheDash - who else?)

M.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

I spoke to Bill about this at one or two of the NYC GTGs, and he seemed intrigued, but that there were still plenty of things on his plate. I would certainly be curious what his vision would be for a chrono: there are many styles and functions to choose from, and I'm sure his would be of the burly, military/tool type with a little of WWII aviation watch thrown in. The hallmark of all of Mkll's watches are that they are singularly uncluttered in their designs, yet it is difficult to make a chronograph that is not - by definition - "cluttered". I'm sure that one has already crossed his design pad, but I think he really wants to clear the decks before launching any new birds.

However, if I had to pitch something, it would probably be something "all-business", automatic, and submergable. matte finish stainless (or something that approximates a "Parkerized" finish), flat black dial with three sub-dials, white writing and numerals on the dial, white hands - except for a sweep second hand in "signal-flare red". Not that I've given this any thought.....


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Something like the new Hamilton khaki pilot pioneer, like mine:










Remove the date, lose the 1/5 second tick marks to clean up the dial a bit, and make it a little smaller, I think that would be perfect.

-only Jake


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd love to see a MkII chronograph. My all-time favorite is the Hamilton/CWC/Newmark/Precista two-register chronographs issued to the RAF and RN and RAAF in the 1970's. Eddie Platts just discontinued his re-issue of the Precista, and Hamilton's inspired attempt at a re-issue misses the mark (although I own one .

Second to that would be a Heuer Bund. The latter watch has been done recently by Kemmner, but I think MkII would do it right.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Did anybody mention Blancpain Air Command








(pic from the mwr forum)


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thieuster said:


> Did anybody mention Blancpain Air Command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Thieuster said:


> Did anybody mention Blancpain Air Command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I forgot about the Air Command.....


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

That one is already available by Helson

Helson


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

JFingers said:


> Something like the new Hamilton khaki pilot pioneer, like mine:
> 
> Remove the date, lose the 1/5 second tick marks to clean up the dial a bit, and make it a little smaller, I think that would be perfect.
> 
> -only Jake


Hi Jake,

Yes, I love my Hamilton too, and totally agree about the date and second marks, but I do wish Hamilton had made it a manual. Like many other 7750-powered watches I have had, I feel it is too thick. Making it a manual would have been more true to the original and would have saved a few millimeters of depth. But on the whole, these are very nice watches and its cool to have it alongside the originals.

I love that strap on yours, by the way.

Best,

Myron


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Thieuster said:


> Did anybody mention Blancpain Air Command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This...! ^

I should dig out my father's non-working Helbros (?) that he said got from the USAAC (he was a B25 instructor at Van Nuys late in the war IIRC). Lovely design, nice size.

Not EVERY dang MK II has to be a dive watch, does it?

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Mitch339 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thieuster said:


> Did anybody mention Blancpain Air Command


WOW


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would like to see a cwc style chronograph as well. As an alternative I would suggest a flieger style chronograph with a 12,9,6 layout.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

The CWC chrono is a great looking watch. The issue is the watch is still available new from CWC and it is not a terribly expensive watch, not much more than a Nassau in fact.

I've suggested before that something similar to the Swedish AF Lemania would be a nice looking watch. Movement could be an issue, I suppose an ETA 7753 only utilizing 2 subdials could be used if they were available. Another alternative would be the Poljot 3133, that would certainly help contain the cost.

This is not my photo or (sadly) my watch...


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd rather see this combined with the super quartz project. Use a super quartz chrono movement in it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This uses a super quartz. No mechanical can touch its accuracy. Period. 8yr battery life too.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing that with a MKII logo on the dial (understatement...)
Nice find!

Menno


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too, am a big fan of the Breitling superquartz. My Airwolf loses maybe, MAYBE 1/2 second every 6 months! I set it off the GPS clock in our airplanes over daylight savings time (which is super easy, anyways, with the quick set hour hand), and check it against the same clocks every flight, and it's always spot on. Always.

I could (easily) be convinced to sign on for a project like that.
Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

A no-date bicompax super quartz would be awesome! Even better if there was a destro option.


----------



## dunarit (Mar 1, 2011)

Precista is more authentic but Hammy is cooler








[/quote]


----------



## Elf1962 (May 13, 2014)

Thieuster said:


> Did anybody mention Blancpain Air Command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Tactico (Crepas) Type Re


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I had that Hammy posted above for a little while, liked the look, but it was just too tall and wasn't getting any wrist time. That Tactico piece is freaking awesome, I wish it was more widely available (IRRC, it was a special edition for a Spanish Watch Forum). But that's the fun of LE watches!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

A brand new, original, "vintage" French military chrono - Dodane Type 21









Makes a great model for a MKII chrono, IMO


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Let's step back in time. All these homages made me pull out my father's old WWII watch (he was an AAF B-25 instructor out of Van Nuys IIRC), and he always identified this timepiece as one the Army issued to him. I hadn't realized until removing the leather band (still intact, though with some green gunk around one spring bar and the buckle tang) and taking a pic that it says "SWISS MADE" at the bottom. Welsbro (originally WeisBro) was a NY-based importer of Swiss watches, I see from reading accounts on the web. Swiss movements from various makers were used, including ETA. Here's one[1] with seemingly identical pushers and crown (the button in the crown is an independent pusher).

I've always liked how the dial markings are specifically for use of time/distance computations. Might look into having it restored.

But the sake of this discussion ... a pretty example of a military watch from a bygone era (a bit earlier than Mk II usually casts).










[1] WELSBRO FLYBACK CHRONO - SOLD BY VINTAGE WATCH SPECAILIST The same site has a 1963/1965 6426 in immaculate condition (caseback without any service marks indicate it has never been opened in nearly 50 years) ... oh, Mommy, I want it! I want it!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

JFingers said:


> I had that Hammy posted above for a little while, liked the look, but it was just too tall and wasn't getting any wrist time. That Tactico piece is freaking awesome, I wish it was more widely available (IRRC, it was a special edition for a Spanish Watch Forum). But that's the fun of LE watches!
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


Those people on the Spanish forum certainly know how to amaze the world / make them green of envy with their annual designs! Just google and find out what they put together over the years with the help of some artisan watchmakers! That Tactico is the closest thing to that grail: the Air Command. I am sure that Bill is capable of pulling off something similar!

Little out of the box perhaps: why not looking into another direction: a bull head! Omega did a few, and the Seikos of the 70s are made of unobtainium. Or, the famous Aquastar with the single register.

Menno


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thieuster said:


> Those people on the Spanish forum certainly know how to amaze the world / make them green of envy with their annual designs! Just google and find out what they put together over the years with the help of some artisan watchmakers! That Tactico is the closest thing to that grail: the Air Command. I am sure that Bill is capable of pulling off something similar!
> 
> Little out of the box perhaps: why not looking into another direction: a bull head! Omega did a few, and the Seikos of the 70s are made of unobtainium. Or, the famous Aquastar with the single register.
> 
> Menno


I would kill for an affordable well done bullhead with auto movement. I'm following a thread, I think it's in the affordable a subforum from a company Stuckx watches who are doing a design thread for a bullhead kickstarter campaign. Design is interesting, though maybe a tad bit too cartoonish for my tastes. That, and it's planned to be a mecaquartz rather than auto....but I feel like the bullhead is about to make a comeback! Another small micro brand fr Poland G. gerlach came out with an auto bullhead recently called Auroch. You can easily find if searched for. Sadly, again, design elements a bit off for my tastes....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

A Bull Head (now with capitals...) will put Bill on the map forever. And when it's his own design (perhaps with the help of the forum?), he can book his own corner booth in Bazel! FWIW: personally, I won't mind seeing a Japanse movement in his watches. There's a limit for what I want to pay for the 'SWISS MADE' words...

Menno


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thieuster said:


> A Bull Head (now with capitals...) will put Bill on the map forever. And when it's his own design (perhaps with the help of the forum?), he can book his own corner booth in Bazel! FWIW: personally, I won't mind seeing a Japanse movement in his watches. There's a limit for what I want to pay for the 'SWISS MADE' words...
> 
> Menno


Agreed. I'd put the grand seiko line movements up against any of the fancy pants high end Swiss companies, and I'm sure they would match if not beat most of them in terms of quality (using whatever metric you use)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Just guessing, but a Grand Seiko movement (so they sell them separately?) would be pricey as well. 

A bullhead ... how about a racing style with crown and pushers on the left? 


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> Just guessing, but a Grand Seiko movement (so they sell them separately?) would be pricey as well.
> 
> A bullhead ... how about a racing style with crown and pushers on the left?
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


No, pretty sure they don't sell grand seiko movements separately,. I was referring to the movements found in the grand seiko line watches, but not a particle grand seiko model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

As passionate as I am about dive watches, I'm even MORE passionate (read: OPINIONATED!) about Chronographs; to wit: 
1). Tricompax dial - PERIOD!
2). NO date - PERIOD!
3). "Proper" size (read: ~41-42mm)
4). Domed sapphire crystal
5). NO #'s on the dial! A chrono is "busy enough" without the addition of 1-12 numbers; I mean - does anyone REALLY need 1-12 on their watch face to actually KNOW which of those respective digits their respective hand(s) is pointing at?
6). Tachymeter bezel - PERIOD; 'cause that's what a proper chronograph is SUPPOSED to have (Daytona, Speedmaster, etc.)
7). Decent water resistance WITHOUT screwdown pushers; if you have to unscrew the pushers FIRST, you just ain't gonna use the chrono function(s) NEAR as often.
8). Red/Orange sweep, and POSSSIBLY 1 or more of the sub hands in different color(s) than the minute/hour hands. With a chrono, the LAST thing you want to "lose" is the ability to read the TIME "at a glance".
9). Panda dial option(s).

From where *I* sit, the early Rolex "Newman" Daytona with non-screwdown pushers is THE "standard" by which ALL other chronographs should be and ARE measured - as evidenced by the IONOSPHERIC prices they command. A close friend owns one - it's prolly worth US$250K. When I put that little watch on my 7.25" wrist, it looks tiny. So I say to Bill - Make a Mk II Chronograph like a Panda-dialed early Daytona, updated w/sapphire crystal, decent lume, Super quartz movement, and in a more "modern" size - GRAND SLAM HOME RUN!

O.K.- I'll get back in my cage now...


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

OK guys here it is this is what I'd love to see MKII do their own interpretation of the Seagull ST 1901 is a robust movement based on the Venus 75:


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

TheGanzman, the screwdown pushers do not need to be screwed down. That's just to protect you from pushing them when underwater. Water resistance exists without screwing the pushers down and for day-to-day use, they do not need to be screwed down.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

BigHaole said:


> TheGanzman, the screwdown pushers do not need to be screwed down. That's just to protect you from pushing them when underwater. Water resistance exists without screwing the pushers down and for day-to-day use, they do not need to be screwed down.


I'm aware of that, and have owned several Chronos that were so equipped. The REALITY of same, at least for ME, is that when I want to "time something" using the chrono feature(s), it's usually not "now", but "RIGHT NOW"; so *I* don't want to have to fiddle-f*ck around with unscrewing pushers. And when said screwdown pushers are LEFT unscrewed, *I* think the watch LOOKS like AZZ!


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm aware of that, and have owned several Chronos that were so equipped. The REALITY of same, at least for ME, is that when I want to "time something" using the chrono feature(s), it's usually not "now", but "RIGHT NOW"; so *I* don't want to have to fiddle-f*ck around with unscrewing pushers. And when said screwdown pushers are LEFT unscrewed, *I* think the watch LOOKS like AZZ!


Unscrewed pushers don't bother me, but that's down to personal preference.

On a separate note, Project GMT started more than 3 years ago. At the time I was shocked that another project was starting, while Kingston was still making deliveries and Project 300 was pretty new. Now, I'm surprised that there isn't a "next" project that is already getting serious discussion. While I am not likely to jump in for it, a Chrono would be an interesting project to follow.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> As passionate as I am about dive watches, I'm even MORE passionate (read: OPINIONATED!) about Chronographs; to wit:
> 1). Tricompax dial - PERIOD!
> 2). NO date - PERIOD!
> 3). "Proper" size (read: ~41-42mm)
> ...


Now that we're focusing back in on the projects a little more, I thought I'd stir up the pot with this "in the future, my dream MkII would be..." post. While there are some great choices, with all of the hub-bub about the Key West, it's the Heuer 3-register Autavia GMT that would now get my vote. Daytonas are beautiful, but now overdone. Yet everyone has forgotten this masterpiece of the 60s, which is probably the next watch whose price is about to hit the stratosphere. NOBODY makes a watch like this now. Just sayin: sign me up.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

If we're talking a reboot of classic and iconic chronographs, the fact the El Primero hasn't come up yet makes me sad, Speedmaster Professional if 300 wasn't already underway, and who wouldn't love to see a rework of the original Portuguese?


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I think a dual register RAF chronograph would be awesome. Maybe in a paradive case?

Regarding the Speedmaster, I don't honestly know how to improve upon it. Plus, it doesn't have the military roots that most of the rest of the MKII lineup draws inspiration from. That being said, it will probably be the next watch I purchase...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Alternatively a no-compax thin quartz EZM1 homage would also be great. An EZM1 / EZM2 hybrid if you will:


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

JFingers said:


> ... Regarding the Speedmaster, I don't honestly know how to improve upon it. Plus, it doesn't have the military roots that most of the rest of the MKII lineup draws inspiration from. That being said, it will probably be the next watch I purchase...


Aside from NASA, you mean.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

JFingers said:


> Regarding the Speedmaster, I don't honestly know how to improve upon it. Plus, it doesn't have the military roots that most of the rest of the MKII lineup draws inspiration from. That being said, it will probably be the next watch I purchase...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


Uh - How 'bout making it automatic vs. manual wind, for one...I love my 1985 Speedy, except when it comes time to wind it - then I HATE it! I've got a permanent "crack" at the tip of my right thumb from struggling with the daily wind procedure on my Speedmaster, due to the design of the case at the crown and the crown size/knurling. And as long as we're "bench racing" here, I'd take some true water resistance while we're at it...


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> Uh - How 'bout making it automatic vs. manual wind, for one...I love my 1985 Speedy, except when it comes time to wind it - then I HATE it! I've got a permanent "crack" at the tip of my right thumb from struggling with the daily wind procedure on my Speedmaster, due to the design of the case at the crown and the crown size/knurling. And as long as we're "bench racing" here, I'd take some true water resistance while we're at it...


They make Speedmaster automatics, couple for sale at a decent price right now on WUS. It just won't and can't be a Moonwatch. That label is specific for the features it had, and being that it was manual a Moonwatch could never be automatic.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Calibrel said:


> They make Speedmaster automatics, couple for sale at a decent price right now on WUS. It just won't and can't be a Moonwatch. That label is specific for the features it had, and being that it was manual a Moonwatch could never be automatic.


Yeah, but not without being the "Reduced" size and/or with that "improper" date window at o'clock...


----------



## dunarit (Mar 1, 2011)

I prefer hand wound movement


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

handwind black bezel daytona 6263 non-paul newman


----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

Heuer Pasadena/Porsche Design would be at the top of the list


----------



## ripi (Nov 7, 2014)

I would reserve one immediately. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

